# Botanists discover new rat-eating plant



## Fuscus (Aug 19, 2009)

*Published:* 8-19-2009
*Source:* CNN.com International - Breaking, World, Business, Sports, Entertainment and Video News
*Author:* 

LONDON, England (CNN) -- Botanists believe they have discovered one of the world's largest carnivorous plants in Southeast Asia..

As being a person who has first-hand experience of just how sharp and strong a rat bite can be, I find this story a little far fetched. Sure, there is a photo of a plant with a rat looking out but...

*Read More...*


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm sure I read a story a few months back about Sydney's botanic gardens occasionally "feeding" their pitcher plants rats, as apparently they'd once found one with a rat, head first down the plant, which had slipped in & couldn't get out & drowned. I think they had to stop doing it because the greenhouse started to pong from the stench of decaying rats. Don't quote me on this, this was all from the back vaults of my increasingly unreliable memory.


----------



## Dodie (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds very plausible to me, see the size of the pitcher in the second photo? A rat would have a hard time getting out of there. Although the first picture doesn't look too great.


----------

